# Duda conexión de radio-cd de auto en casa



## alsa219 (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola:

Me gustaría probar un radio-cd de auto en mi casa (y si va bien, dejarlo instalado), he visto por el foro algún otro proyecto similar, pero tengo alguna duda...

Existiría la posibilidad de usar un transformador de este tipo? http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...+Type/12+Volt+or+less&fbc=1&parentPage=family

Sino, como he leido lo mejor sería usar una fuente de alimentación del PC... ¿habría algun riesgo de romper el radio-cd? ¿La fuente lleva sus propios fusibles?

MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## Alfgu (Ago 21, 2006)

Yo he utilizado un conversor como ese en un radio-Cd que tenia en el anterior coche antes de instalarlo en otro, y *sin problemas*, lo puedes utilizar, y en caso de subida de tension el transformador se "quema" antes que el radio-cd y a este no le pasa nada, y le puedes poner una fuente de alimentacion de PC y es eso en caso de subida de tension pasaria lo mismo que te he dicho antes.


----------



## alsa219 (Ago 21, 2006)

¿Y que pros/contras hay entre una solución u otra?

Para conectar el transformador, ¿pelaste los cables?


----------



## Alfgu (Ago 21, 2006)

el transformador y la fuente de PC lo que hacen que salte  una resistencia o el fusible antes que pegarle la subida de tension al radio-cd, pero eso suele ocurrir raras veces o nunca.
Ybueno sobre como me las apañé para conectar los cables pues con unas bornas lo uní y si pelando un pelin los cables como 2 mm aprox. eso para los altavoces pero como el transformador me venia con las clavijas incluidas pues tuve que poner una entrada hembra para que una de las clavijas macho del transformador se pudiese adaptar.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 21, 2006)

1A es un poco justo toma como minimo una fuente mayor de 2A o mas, lo ideal es una fuente de radio aficionado.
Lo de la fuente de PC es por si tienes alguna por ahi tirada y aprobecharla.
La mayor desventaja el ruido radioelectrico y dimensiones.

Claro que por aprovechar la de algunos dvd de sobremesa.


----------



## alsa219 (Ago 22, 2006)

Si en vez del radio-cd fuese una pantalla que se conecta a la toma del radio-cd del coche (o a la batería del mismo) y lo quisiese probar en casa... ¿qué debo usar? 
Sus requisitos del corriente son: 	At 13.8V DC- Typical: 1.2A, Maximum: 2.5A heater off / 5.5A heater on

Supongo que entonces con el transformador sencillo no funcionará porque como mucho encuentro de 2000mA... 

Si uso una fuente de PC, ¿qué ocurre si a 12V da 15A? Esa es la intensidad máxima que es capaz de ofrecer, o es la que ofrece de constante y puede quemar el aparato?

Lo siento si hay alguna pregunta estúpida


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 22, 2006)

lo estupido es no preguntar y no aprender.

Yo entiendo que la pantalla tiene un consumo normal de 1.2A  y finalmente segun conectes la estufilla el consumo varia de 2.5 a5.5A, no se de que va eso del heater, sera la lampara de fondo?

Hay una gran cantidad de aparatos que funcionan apesas que no se cumplan los requisitos de tension y amperaje, por ejemplo una camara de fotos para de poco mos de 100mA a 1A en el instante de titrar la foto durante unos segundos.
Otros que piden tensiones de 12V y funcionan perfectamente con 8V.
Conclusion sin son totalmente electronicos sin motorcillos y cosas asi ,no se puede superar la tension nominal pero si pueden ser inferiores.

Lo de la fuente de PC en teoria deberia dar esos 15A en continua sin problemas pero debes tener el ventilador y la temperatura ambiente normal.


----------



## alsa219 (Ago 22, 2006)

Pero si la fuente de PC da esos 15A y la pantalla necesita por ejemplo 2A, que sucede? Se quema?

Si fuese al revés, que la pantalla necesitase 15A y la fuente de PC diese sólo 2A, supongo que no funcionaría y quizás ni se encendiese, no?

 ops:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 22, 2006)

los amperios es el consumo, si tu coche tiene 12CV y vas por ciudad y solo necesitas 2CV ¿El coche se quema?.

Resumen:

Tension: siempre debe ser la especificada por el fabricante y en todo caso nunca mayor, puede ser ligeramente menor.

Amperaje: La fuente que alimenta el aparato siempre debe ser igual o mayor, si es menor puedes quemar la fuente y el aparato seguramente no funcionara correctamente debido a que la fuente al sobrecargarla reducira la tension por que no puede conello.
Si la fuente da mas amperios trabajara mas descansada, pero sera de mayor tamaño y precio, es como comprar un camion para llebar una caja de cervezas, cuando con una motillo pasariamos.


i fuese al revés, que la pantalla necesitase 15A y la fuente de PC diese sólo 2A, supongo que no funcionaría y quizás ni se encendiese, no?

En este caso la ser una fuente conmutada se protegeria y haria cosas raras, como hipo y se bloquearia.


----------



## miguelbahena (Oct 26, 2006)

Quisiera por favor que alguien me explicara como puedo conectar un autoestereo en corriente normal de casa... la verdad no se mucho sobre electronica, tengo el convertidor a 12 v. pero no se bien como conectarlo, y quiero saber si me levantaria dos bocinas pequeñas sin problemas. saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 31, 2006)

hola miguel tendrias que ber si el amperaje es el suficiente para que encienda el radio saludos


----------



## miguelbahena (Nov 2, 2006)

pues el convertidor es de 12 v a 1000 mA....


----------



## DobleA (Nov 3, 2006)

miguelbahena dijo:
			
		

> pues el convertidor es de 12 v a 1000 mA....



Fijate cuantos amperes necesita la radio, por alguna lado debe de decír. Si el amperaje coincide conectalo... ahora, si el amperaje de la radio es menor a 1000 mA probablemente algo se queme, y si el amperaje de la radio es mucho mayor a 1000 mA probablemente no ande nada (no será suficiente para alimentar a la radio).
Yo usé uno de 500 mA y me anduvo bien, pero no te guies por esto. Lo mejor es que averiguaras bien que amperaje necesita tu radio.

Les cuento mi experiencia personal: conecté una radio de auto a un transformador de esos variables (voltaje a elegir, polaridad a elegir y amperaje fijo). Andubo a las mil maravillas. Al principio tuve algún corto pero por alguna extraña razón nada se quemó... algo debería de estár consumiendo.
Me compré un hembra estereo (no les quedaban mono) y lo utilizé como conector, ya que la punta del transformador tiene un jack macho (creo que es 1.4 o un 3.5, no estoy seguro de como se llaman, pero pueden ver uno aqui). Entonces soldé ese jack hembra a los cables de entrada de la radio (atención: en los autos el polo negativo es la carcaza del auto en si misma, así que se debe de sacár un cable que esté conectado a la carcaza metálica de la radio (este no suele venir de fábrica, lo tienenes que colocar tu) y conectarlo al transformador en el polo negativo. Generalmente el cable positivo de entrada de las radios suele ser facil de identificar, presenta un fusible en el cable y la mayoría de las veces es rojo.).
Luego conecté los parlantes (avisame si no sabes como hacerlo, ya que tiene una forma no convencional de conectarlos) y... VOILÁ!, tenía una radio de auto en mi habitación.

Saludos!   

AA
PD: Si la explicación está muy confusa avisenme.


----------



## DobleA (Nov 3, 2006)

alsa219 dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría probar un radio-cd de auto en mi casa (y si va bien, dejarlo instalado), he visto por el foro algún otro proyecto similar, pero tengo alguna duda...
> 
> ...



Las fuentes contienen un fusible soldado a la placa (por eso yo no recomiendo utilizarlas). Si deceas usar la fuente de PC te recomendaría que utilizes la salida del FAN de la fuente ya que generalmente utilizan 12 V (fijate el amperaje antes). Pero sigo pensando que no te conviene, ya que es un grán armatoste (la fuente) para alimentar la radio... o sea, no estarás usando todas las conversiones que hace la fuente del PC (si te fijas tiene varios uotput distintos).
Yo recomiendo la utilización de un transformador  (o eliminador de pilas, como prefieran llamarle) adecuado para la radio (12 V y el amperaje que necesita la radio).

Saludos!
AA


----------



## miguelbahena (Nov 4, 2006)

que tal, DobleA,
 es necesario el conector hembra?? no podria ir conectado directamente los cables positivo negativo del estereo con los del eliminador?? o podria haber algun corto ? esto suponiendo que el eliminador aguante perfectamente al estereo.


----------



## DobleA (Nov 4, 2006)

miguelbahena dijo:
			
		

> que tal, DobleA,
> es necesario el conector hembra?? no podria ir conectado directamente los cables positivo negativo del estereo con los del eliminador?? o podria haber algun corto ? esto suponiendo que el eliminador aguante perfectamente al estereo.



Si, sin duda que es posible, yo lo hice así por un tema de prolijidad, ya que mi eliminador de pilas tenía un jack (un pendorcho, tipo el de los audífonos pero mono) y no quería modificar la conexión del transformador.
Recuerda que el polo negativo de la radio es SIEMPRE la carcaza. Si la radio no tiene ya un cable que salga de la carcaza debes de colocarlo tu.

Saludos!


----------



## Jorge0123456 (Ene 30, 2011)

hola, a mi tambien me pasaba algo parecido.
He encontrado en una web algo sobre este tema, he hecho algo parecido y me funciona la radio del coche en casa. De trasformador utilice una fuente de un ordenador. 
Aqui os dejo el enlace por si a alguien le interesa:

http://desmontarcoches.blogspot.com/2011/01/conectar-un-radiocasete-o-radiocd-de.html

Espero que os sirva.


----------

